# i got my violence in high def ultra-realism



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

deleted..


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 28, 2007)

Treznor is very yum! So are your eyes in these shots! Great look.


----------



## ajaella (Aug 28, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow I love it.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 28, 2007)

You look HOT girlie.  I love this look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 28, 2007)

*~*Love the eyes!!!*~*


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 28, 2007)

HAWT! I love your hair!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks awesome in the natural-light pic. The camera is always taking off the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pretty.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 28, 2007)

You just look plain old sexy girl!!! Wow, this look suits your beautiful eyes perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love this on you!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2007)

you are hot hot hot hot!


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 28, 2007)

Yay I agree about Trent Reznor...I'm going to see NIN tonight *giggling like school girl* ^_^ excited!

You are also effing hot, I NEED your hair on my head lol! /weird 

And your makeup is flawless!


----------



## Janice (Aug 28, 2007)

So hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look great!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_Yay I agree about Trent Reznor...I'm going to see NIN tonight *giggling like school girl* ^_^ excited!_

 
You lucky bish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been dreaming about him lately, I need my Trent fix. Wish they would hurry up and get back to touring the states. Le sigh.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_So hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look great!



You lucky bish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been dreaming about him lately, I need my Trent fix. Wish they would hurry up and get back to touring the states. Le sigh._

 
I agree.  It's been a few years..  The new album is SOOOOO good.
BTW Janice.. your avatar gets me hot!!  LOL  Look at those muscles.. and he is soo hot when he sings.. and his lips...

i need to go now.


----------



## madamepink78 (Aug 28, 2007)

Love those eyes!


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 28, 2007)

Your eyes look amazing.  I absolutely love your hair!


----------



## syannaa (Aug 28, 2007)

you have splendid eyes 
it is great pretty !!


----------



## DevinGirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow.  Awesome makeup & kick arse haircolor!


----------



## ecberger (Aug 28, 2007)

youu are absolutely stunning lovely
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2007)

You look scorching hot!


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 28, 2007)

Trent Reznor is my God 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

You look amazing!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone.  You all are so nice!!


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2007)

You are DAH HAWTNESS


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 28, 2007)

your makeup is so flawless and gorgeous!!  how do you do your hair? that volume is incredible.


----------



## Cupcake (Aug 28, 2007)

I love the make-up I must copy this look lol.
btw I love your hair color!


----------



## JoyC (Aug 28, 2007)

Your hair looks awesome! I would love to see a tutorial of it! tehe~


----------



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_your makeup is so flawless and gorgeous!!  how do you do your hair? that volume is incredible._

 
Thanks!!  In the first place.. I have a LOT of hair.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I just take it in little sections and back-comb it and spray it.  Plus I'm lucky enough I only have to wash it like 1-2 times a week.  (It's chemically relaxed and very very dry so what little natural oils I get are good!)  So by like day two or three it's pretty big lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But thanks!  I think when I have some time in the next little while I'll do a hair tutorial.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 29, 2007)

flawlessss...


----------



## Neon_Couture (Aug 29, 2007)

Very pretty.....You look alot like ashlley from degrassi


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 30, 2007)

wow!! awesome job!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 30, 2007)

Now I can't wait to use my smoke signals pigment!  This look is soo fierce!  I tried it last night over artifact paint pot and it looks pretty too.


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 30, 2007)

You got your brush, you got your plan, you got Macalism!
Yep, Trent rocks and your m/u rules!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2007)

You look amazing.


----------



## mistella (Aug 31, 2007)

so hot! I love your eyebrows, they always look perfect!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 31, 2007)

stunning very pretty


----------



## sassygirl224 (Aug 31, 2007)

sooo hot! love this, and i love ur brows, what do you use on them?


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Aug 31, 2007)

You look amazing, I am in awe of your flawless makeup application!


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *happy*phantom* 

 
_You got your brush, you got your plan, you got Macalism!
Yep, Trent rocks and your m/u rules!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## VioletB (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you all so very much!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassygirl224* 

 
_sooo hot! love this, and i love ur brows, what do you use on them?_

 

It's my little secret..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even the MAC ma was shocked..  

It's Cover Girl Brow and Eye makers in midnight black!!  It's really waxy so it stays on and the color is not too bold.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 31, 2007)

You're so hot!! I always love your looks!!!


----------



## lahdeedah (Aug 31, 2007)

Girl you are fierce! RAWR! I love this look and now you're making me want SS piggie again. All hail the dark side! :shedevil:


----------



## entipy (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow! Nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Your hair is freakin' awesome.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Sep 1, 2007)

very nice


----------



## KAIA (Sep 2, 2007)

WOW! you're stunning!


----------



## ixiechic (Sep 2, 2007)

You are one HOT lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stunning...


----------



## Jayne (Sep 2, 2007)

REALLY pretty !!


----------



## VioletB (Sep 7, 2007)

Aww thanks everyone.. you are all so nice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You make me feel special!


----------



## Noel (Sep 11, 2007)

Love this! Very sexy! Your hair is beyond incredible as well.


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hotness!


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 31, 2008)

SO rockin!! I love this on you!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 31, 2008)

amazing!!!!love this


----------



## OneWednesday (Jan 31, 2008)

Your make up is sexy!

Naw Trent is MINE! Get in line girls, I'm first


----------



## Margarita (Jan 31, 2008)

very sexy, and the hair is so hot


----------



## Margarita (Jan 31, 2008)

very sexy, and the hair is so hot


----------

